# Hcigar Fodi F2



## Nailedit77 (31/5/16)

Diameter: 22mm;
E-juice capacity: 2ml;
Dedicated silicone fill port;
Two post tension build deck;
Gold plated screw;
Single coil orientated;
4mm dual wicking holes;
Adjust side airflow;
Five 0.8mm Airholes per side;
Flavor orientated design;
Anti spitback design;
Forces airflow to redirect;
316 Stainless Steel construction;
Ceramic insulator;
Gold plated 510 connection


----------



## zadiac (31/5/16)

Great! An ecig that won't explode, because it has an anti-explosion oil cover. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jono90 (31/5/16)

damn! i just love filling up my oil tank with tasty oil! 
Wow when will they realise oil isnt the correct term


----------



## Cave Johnson (31/5/16)

The engrish is strong with this one...


----------

